# Paul Taylor



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Paul Taylor out of Gardnerville Nevada built this for me last year. 2,000 miles and lots of smiles later. One of the very best bikes that I have owned.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I like custom bikes that don't look custom. This looks like a stock bike with the visually appealing proportions. He did a good job with your headtube (not too much above the top tube). Taylor did a great job on the look and it is even better that it rides great. After 2K, the newness wears off and you can give a truthful opinion.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

It's wintertime so in anticipation of a great riding season this year I ordered up a new set of wheels from C-4 that incorporates their new V-22 22MM wide rims. I really like the feel of the HED Bastognes with their wide rims and when I found out the C-4 could build a set of their wheels in white that would duplicate the HEDs, I went for it and switched the Bastognes to the Serotta.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

You sealed the deal. I have been trying to pick a color for my bike. I was going from red to orange but kept going back to white. I was thinking why get white? I have all these great colors to choose from but think white is a great color with the black decals.


----------



## TheDescender (Feb 15, 2010)

Paul Taylor is a rip-off artist. Don't send him money. This is no joke


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

TheDescender said:


> Paul Taylor is a rip-off artist. Don't send him money. This is no joke


Sorry if you had a bad experience but I can only speak for myself. I was entirely satisfied with my dealings with Paul and most certainly would have him build me another bike.


----------



## TheDescender (Feb 15, 2010)

I can tell you that I am not alone is being ripped off by him. Perhaps he used to deliver, but I've been contacted by several other people who were also ripped off by him. He took the money and never delivered the frame, quit replying, etc.


----------



## dallas_mike (Jun 27, 2010)

TheDescender said:


> I can tell you that I am not alone is being ripped off by him. Perhaps he used to deliver, but I've been contacted by several other people who were also ripped off by him. He took the money and never delivered the frame, quit replying, etc.


Descender,

Add me to the list as well. I don't have enough posts, so I couldn't send you a PM


----------



## Collin2424 (Nov 2, 2011)

dallas_mike said:


> Descender,
> 
> Add me to the list as well. I don't have enough posts, so I couldn't send you a PM




-Collin-


----------



## krhea (Dec 8, 2007)

Add myself along with 2 other friends as well as a local bike shop to the list of Paul Taylor "victims".


----------



## TheDescender (Feb 15, 2010)

Did you or the bike shop pursue any action against him? I'm going to sue him in civil court. I'm over it.


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

I purchased a built Columbus frame and fork from him ( via credit card) a couple of years back--all he had to do was change the paint to something more my liking and with assorted little kangaroos all over. A couple of days work I imagine.
I was pretty psyched.
Nothing for 3 months -despite numerous emails/ phone calls and the occasional reply. He said that he was preoccupied with his wife's pregnancy. He credited me back my money and apologized for the non delivery.


I hope he doesn't go the way of Pride Cycles. 









To


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Long thread over at Serotta: Serotta Competition Bicycle Forums - Taylor still Missing in Action,,,


----------



## dallas_mike (Jun 27, 2010)

He has updated his website with a Blog to make it look like everything is top shelf.

You have been warned!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

yep! When Paul Taylor had his special sale about a year ago, I inquired and he was quick to reply. I then got a PM from one of the guys who had a bad experience with him and that sealed it for me- no way was I going to go through another similar experience I had with Dean Bikes. But at least Dean delivered.

Paul Taylor and Curt Goodrich are cut from the same cloth. Oh yea, if anyone is considering ordering from Goodrich, you should do some research.


----------



## Bob in Ocean Beach (Jan 6, 2012)

*Paul Taylor Cycles*

Anyone dealing with Paul Taylor should contact me at rwhartman @ cox.net. You need to know about my experience with him.


----------



## PoppaWheelie (Aug 27, 2004)

Has anyone had any recent luck getting in touch, or Heaven forbid, a frame from Paul Taylor lately?


----------



## dallas_mike (Jun 27, 2010)

one day he is going to get his mellon busted open by a pissed customer. You can fool some of the people some of the time, but you can't fool all of the people all of the time...


----------



## Bob in Ocean Beach (Jan 6, 2012)

I have paid Taylor $2150 for a frame. He took my money, made repeated promises but I never got the bike. I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt and he took advantage of me. At this point I would never be able to ride the frame without lots of anger. No one should trust anything he says.


----------



## rjstern (Jun 27, 2012)

*Taylor Bikes*



Bob in Ocean Beach said:


> Anyone dealing with Paul Taylor should contact me at rwhartman @ cox.net. You need to know about my experience with him.


I took my screwing from Paul in 2010-2011 before I finally wised up. Lost my $700 deposit plus some fenders I had shipped direct to him in Montana, so I should consider myself lucky. I tried to track him down only to find him building some funky round-rear bikes for someone--but certainly not working on my ride. I figured he lost his wife, kid, and everything else, so I extended grace. I posted to his Facebook account that if he was out of business, he needed to take his website down. I think it was down for a while, but I see it is up again as before. He was out of communication so long that I figured he was doing time--and I didn't want a bike made out of prison bars. A guy like that makes it tough for the legit operators. 
Rick Stern/Sacramento


----------



## rjstern (Jun 27, 2012)

Me too...


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Add me to the list of customers he's ripped off. Sent him my deposit back in Feb 2010. He fed me lies for the first year, saying he was busy with this and that and always promising I would be next. Then he stopped replying. This is his current phone number 406 209 1249. I heard he does paint work for Carl Strong now.


----------

